# How about a new section?



## VGZ (Jan 5, 2001)

I think that there should be a new section in the forums for discussing programming/porting in Carbon and Cocoa.

Just an idea,


----------



## Alex (Jan 10, 2001)

Is there anyone else who would find this of some use? Feel free to post your ideas on new forums/topics!


----------



## iRock (Jan 10, 2001)

yeah, thats a good idea


----------



## endian (Jan 13, 2001)

count me in for dev forums


----------



## iconara (Jan 15, 2001)

yes, I too am in favour of that idea. many other members have suggested this previously;

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=1569
http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=1442
http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=1079
http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=1479

just in the section "Site Discussion"

best regards
theo


----------



## scruffy (Jan 15, 2001)

That would be great


----------



## ScottW (Jan 18, 2001)

New section added.


----------

